# Looking for Fiberglass Guru to Repair Boat



## Frank Ucci (Jan 20, 2019)

Try Inshore Marine Specialties in Oakland Park (Ft. Lauderdale). Bob does nice work. Can you tell us all the name of the fine gentleman that sold you the boat?


----------



## Quen Simpson (Feb 4, 2020)

Thank you! Will give them call and see if they have ant feedback. Robert Nettles from St. Augustine. Currently having Coastline Marine rip out the deck to further inspect and see what all will need to be fixed and if they find anything that potentially would reverse insurance being denied, etc.


----------

